# Killed saving a snake



## andynic07 (Mar 16, 2014)

This poor guy was killed saving a snake from a road. Be careful everyone. RIP.

Fatal traffic incident, Redland Bay - QPS News


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Mar 16, 2014)

Not good, you try and do the right and .... RIP


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 16, 2014)

That is tragic .
I hope he is not one of us .
As a father I have always tried to explain to our kids that there are some times when you Don't try to save animals . In our travels we have saved many but every now and then you find an animal in a dangerous spot and you just have to leave it .Out near Wellington once I found a turtle on the road , there was no one else around so I pulled over ( big 4x4 and camper ) to what I thought was safe ran back grabbed the turtle of the road took it to show the kids , could not stand on the passengers side due to the long grasses so standing just on the road . The next car to come along was a Police car ,they pulled up next to me -- lights flashing -- asked if I needed help , told them I had Saved the turtle and was showing the kids . They said "throw that smelly ---------------- Turtle away and get off the -------- road " Lesson for the kids


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 16, 2014)

RIP, such a tragedy.... So sad to lose such a decent soul, words cannot express my sorrow :cry:


----------



## Ellannn (Mar 16, 2014)

This is so sad!!! Rip.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 16, 2014)

That is very sad to hear about such a tragic accident.
A very similar thing happened to me last year. An orange phase bearded dragon was crossing a main road near our home, in near-peak hour conditions. We turned the corner, and I jumped out to try and save it. It made it to the turning lane, and I was about a metre away, when a four wheel drive came tearing past. I tried to wave it to stop, but the vehicle ran over the dragon, and nearly hit me as well. Very upsetting.


----------



## zulu (Mar 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear about this ,very unfortunate .


----------



## tarzans_girl (Mar 16, 2014)

Very sad. I have many a time passed animals on a treacherous stretch of road near me and feel guilty every time for not stopping to check them, but this is always my fear of what might happen


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 17, 2014)

I always stop to get critters off the road near my place, alive or dead (my theory being that I might not be saving the dead animal, but I will potentially be saving whatever comes along to eat it).
My usual method is to park my car a little further back than I need to, slightly on the road if necessary, hazards on. Doing this saved my backside a little while ago too, with a dead wallaby and a severely injured joey on an almost blind corner on a country road where the speed limit's 100, and most of the locals go about 140!


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 17, 2014)

You will never go wrong assuming a driver is a dangerous idiot and should always plan accordingly!


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 17, 2014)

Funny with the police etc acting like it's stupid to save the turtle, 
And other drivers thinking the same of other reps,
But if you run out to save a dog everyone thinks youre a hero. Ugh.


----------



## Rlpreston (Mar 17, 2014)

Fuscus said:


> You will never go wrong assuming a driver is a dangerous idiot and should always plan accordingly!



This is true, unfortunately! It doesn't matter how safe a driver/person you are, you're always just one idiot away from death.


Very sad news for the family of this compassionate man.


----------



## markannab (Mar 19, 2014)

This is a very sad incident. However, the article doesn't specify that he was trying to save a snake, but just "check" on one. Many more people are fascinated by reptiles than just reptile keepers . . . and they'll even see a dead one on the road and stop to have a look at it. I'm not criticizing here - he lost his life! But he may or may not have been trying to save anything.


----------

